# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  Các bác chỉ giúp

## moi

các bác có công thức tính lực kéo cùa đai răng , cho em xin ạ

Em ví dụ 
Em có servo 8Nm vitme bước 10 + ( puly răng 20 va 100 răng , vậy là 1:5 ) = tổng lực kéo là bao nhiêu Kg

Các bác chỉ giúp 
Thank

----------


## huuminhsh

> các bác có công thức tính lực kéo cùa đai răng , cho em xin ạ
> 
> Em ví dụ 
> Em có servo 8Nm vitme bước 10 + ( puly răng 20 va 100 răng , vậy là 1:5 ) = tổng lực kéo là bao nhiêu Kg
> 
> Các bác chỉ giúp 
> Thank


vit me phi bao nhiêu bác ?

----------


## moi

> vit me phi bao nhiêu bác ?


servo 8Nm vitme 25mm bước 10 + ( puly răng 20 gắn servo và puly 100 răng gắn vitme , vậy là 1:5 ) = tổng lực kéo là bao nhiêu Kg

Cảm ơn bác

----------


## secondhand

Vào đây xem mà tự tính nhé bác chủ!
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/27...e-va-quan-tinh

----------


## moi

> Vào đây xem mà tự tính nhé bác chủ!
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/27...e-va-quan-tinh


trang này coi mấy chuc lần có đâu 
Servo + vitme => thi tôi biết rồi , nhưng cộng thêm puly răng thì chưa biết cách tính

Nếu là hộp số thì nó da ghi thong số rồi

----------


## huuminhsh

> trang này coi mấy chuc lần có đâu 
> Servo + vitme => thi tôi biết rồi , nhưng cộng thêm puly răng thì chưa biết cách tính
> 
> Nếu là hộp số thì nó da ghi thong số rồi


bu ly là dạn hộ số thôi bác .cứ nhân với tỉ số truyền bu ly rồi nhân thêm khoản 95% hiệu suất truyền đai thôi

----------

